# Nailer for Occasional Use



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

the gas fired are great for occasional use, or full time, not having to deal with anything but a compact tool case. People here can chime in on there prefered type i just know you need to oil as required and keep them clean. Have used them have never had the means to buy since I already have air powered


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

preferred brand:

Myneighbors


Cheap and absolutely no upkeep costs.:whistling2:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

nap said:


> preferred brand:
> 
> Myneighbors
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chevy85 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gas powered nailers are great. I have used a few brands. I would go with the tried and true Paslode guns. They make 16d nailers as well as trim guns.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have two of the paslode impulse framing guns and the angle and straight finish guns and they are really nice for taking with me so I don't have to drag a compressor along and set it up. If I was you I would look into a porter cable or bostich small compressor combo deal. You can find them for about the same price as one paslode gun. The combo comes with a small pancake compressor and 3 guns usually a 16 gauge, 18 gauge, and a stapler. The compressor doesn't take up a very big foot print and the guns are small to. I think this would give you the most bang for your buck if you are only using it occasionally. And then you also have a compressor for other things like inflating tires and a blow nozzle, and what ever else you need. Finish guns don't need a big compressor. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

If I had to choose between 1 cordless finish nail gun or a small compressor and 3 guns I would choose the compressor setup because it's more versatile.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a small Senco brad/finish nailer with compressor that came as a combo. came in a box about 16" and gun and compressor all fit in box. works great for just about all i need. takes up no space,shoots 2-1/2 brads down to 1"


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a full complement of air nailers from micro to framing. I have also had and used both the paslode trim and framing impulse guns. For someone that is just going to shoot some trim up now and then, it's hard to beat the dewalt 18v cordless trim gun. It shoots up to 2 1/2" 16 gauge finish nails, doesn't require any maintenance other than charging the batteries, doesn't smell, has an adjustable depth control, and actually works very well. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

My first nailer purchase was a Paslode angle finish nailer about 10 years ago. I use it on a weekly basis. I haven't had any issues with it at all.

I do have a few compressor driven nailers for heavy work. Use the right tool for the right application.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I introduced the first gas powered nail gun for Paslode many years ago so have a bias I suppose. We affectionately called it the fart-n-nail because of the gas discharge smell. I think the cartridges are still a bit pricey?

I agree with a prior post that you ought to consider one of the electric/battery options for occasional use. 

There is also the option to rent nice, high end equipment as needed.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

sdsester said:


> ........I agree with a prior post that you ought to consider one of the electric/battery options for occasional use. ......


 Another vote for the electrics. You don't want to find after the Paslode has been sitting on the shelf for three months that the gas has all leaked out.

Another advantage is you will have a hook into the DeWalt line of 18V cordless tools.

http://www.toolbarn.com/dewalt-DC608K.html
.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have never had the opportunity to use an electric nailgun. Are they as powerful as the air or gas powered guns? 

I can see a lot of advantages in the electric, What are the disadvantages?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Nap,
It drives 2 1/2" nails into oak. Haven't had any issues with it at all. Easy to use, not really finicky at all. It has a flywheel inside that spins when you depress the nose of the tool. When you pull the trigger, it engages a mechanism similar to a rack and pinion that drives the nail. It also has a couple of led lights that help if lighting conditions are on the dim side. 
http://www.toolup.com/dewalt/dc608k.html#
That's not me in the pic. Pulled it off the above link.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

I am currenty shopping for a Finish nail gun to accomplish my base molding and Crown Molding. 

How do I determine whether I should go for straight gun or angeled gun ?
Does the angeled gun work for straight nails also ? 

If one tool good for one guage (ex 18 guage), can I use the same machine for other guages also ? Or only one tool is good for one quage only. 

Please help..


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Nap,
> It drives 2 1/2" nails into oak. .
> )


thanks. For the occasional user, if these things have a decent life expectancy, it sounds like this is the way to go. Sure will be in consideration if I find the need for a nail gun.


----------



## MrBill_DIY (May 4, 2008)

How do the gauge sizes compare to regular nail sizes? What is the equivalent of a 4, 6, 8, 10, or 16 penny nail?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure I understand the answer you want from the way your question is posed? Nail sizing dates back to near the middle ages and probably made sense at one time. Gauge usually has to do with diameter of wire and things and makes as much sense. Are you asking how to match the diameter of nail shank to that of a wire? Or the gauge of nail gun nails?


----------



## MrBill_DIY (May 4, 2008)

*Nail Sizes*

Yes, how do you match the gauge sizes to ordinary nail sizes? If I want the equivalent of a 6-penny nail, what is that in a gauge size? Or is it just a matter of length?


----------

